# The Works, Manchester - Aug 2012



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2012)

I have no idea why I haven't done the works before, I've travelled further for a whole lot less!

Crossing the Irk went without incident and entry was a walk in, which made a pleasant change.
It wasn't until I found myself thigh deep in what barely passes for water that I discovered a hole in my wadorz.







Brick porn










Drain goodies










The Drain Fairy, protecting all those who pass through the works










The giant steps










Sadley my pic of the penstocks blurred  The new sony is really sensitive to movement








Time to GTFO





Thanks for looking


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

cracking pics dude ,,looks like a nice place to mooch and maybe a picnic


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2012)

yup it's lovely 

This is the "water"


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2012)

Amazing brickwork Paul its weathered nicely!.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> yup it's lovely
> 
> This is the "water"



Oh yuk, this is why i dont do drains, you must need a hose down when you come out! Your other pics are great!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2012)

Culverts are clean it's just sewers and the overflows like this that contain poo


----------



## TK421 (Aug 3, 2012)

All power to your elbow paulpowers!

Some cracking pictures there mate, and there's a whole bunch of heatlh and safety reasons why you would not want to climb those jam rag, shite encrusted step things - nice!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting stuff, guess you get used to smell and dont touch a thing them aside i think you ve got the right idea seems relaxing in a funny way .


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2012)

I get more nervous going into a building where there could be security or pikeys


----------

